
No Music, No Parties, No TV: A Tourist Paradise Gets Dull to Keep Crowds Away - harambaebae69
https://www.wsj.com/articles/no-music-no-parties-no-tv-a-tourist-paradise-gets-dull-to-keep-crowds-away-11579722127
======
jamisteven
Yes, a WSJ article really ought to help them keep a low profile.

------
wavefunction
If you're up in this part of the world you really shouldn't need loud music,
tv, making a public scene with barbecues or other disruptive activities. The
point of trekking through the Himalaya is exposure to the cultures and amazing
environment.

------
thomasfl
In this village, social capital seems to be more appreciated than money. I
hope they won't get corrupted by money. Atleast not until I get to visit the
place myself.

------
adembudak
Awesome...

I love to see more "tourist destination" like that. Tourism is cancer of the
any country want to be develop.

------
cmsmith
Informative headline, for those not wanting to figure out the wsj paywall:

>Faced with an influx of visitors, India's picturesque village of Jibhi has
shut down the local liquor store and tried to restrict loud music, smoking and
barbecues

~~~
mfoy_
The pictures are worth the click, though.

------
apearson
Isn't this off-topic?

~~~
sputknick
I think it's in our wheelhouse. its about the unforeseen consequences of
technology (instagram making a quiet town popular that would prefer to remain
quiet).

~~~
apearson
Gotcha, didn't think of that. Thanks!

